# mirror lake hwy



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Took the early season recon drive...still iced up, BUT will not be long. Ice breaking up near structure.>>O


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What side did you go in on?


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Kamas.... it was more clear than I thought it would be....walked into Trial and it will be awhile till it is open......but, still.. love that early season high country love>>O


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

do they have the road open all the way up to mirror lake? and is that mirror lake you mentioned is breaking up or trial?


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome! Love to ride my motorcycle up that way and do a little fishing.


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

johnnycake said:


> do they have the road open all the way up to mirror lake? and is that mirror lake you mentioned is breaking up or trial?


^ ^ ^ - this


----------



## RYsenTrout (Jun 6, 2012)

johnnycake said:


> do they have the road open all the way up to mirror lake? and is that mirror lake you mentioned is breaking up or trial?


http://udottraffic.utah.gov/CLALertViewer.aspx?CLType=3

It appears it is open.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

It is open, all the way over to Evanston. I was up there yesterday.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh boy, wish I hadn't seen this thread, now I am really getting impatient to get up there!


----------



## OldGeezer (Jun 3, 2014)

Last Friday I took my off road jeep and busted drifts all the way into Hoover lake in Murdock Basin. Fished one of the lakes and did well, at least once it warmed up.


----------

